# Do i have a virus on my computer?



## TheUninvited (Jun 9, 2014)

#1.When i used to type google.com on my browser it it was showing the normal adress.

But lately it displays me this url on my browser:

https://www.google.gr/*?gws_rd=ssl*

does it mean anything--> *?gws_rd=ssl*

Like i have a virus or not?

#2.My second question is that  in my old pc which had 1GB RAM with linux OS i used to watch movies online no problem however on my new pc that i am using now which it has 8gb ram +3.5GHZ the movie stuck a lot on the loading screen.

I know that my connection isn't the best.But it doesn't explain why on linux i was able to watch movies no problem and my new pc which is supposed to be better to stuck on loading.

I would also like to say that i'm using deepfreeze and i have also re-formatted my computer which i'm windows 7 OS so is not like i am downloading anything particular or if i got caught a virus through ads i don't know about that, i am planning on scanning my computer to see if i find anything suspicious.

Last but not least i would like to ask if you have got any idea what is going on ? why is that happening?

Here is my task manager :


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2014)

It's not a virus, it's supposidly a Google redirect to their secure server, try changing your homepage link to https://www.google.gr, I am assuming that your homepage link currently is http (non secure).


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2014)

No, it's not a virus. Google is using ssl, which is a good thing.

I have no idea why your particular movie got stuck, but try installing the latest version of Adobe flash. And may be try downloading the videos for smooth viewing? Download and install k-lite codec pack and associate mpc for all videos. But first install Firefox. Your chrome browser is eating up your RAM. It's the crappiest browser ever. Pure ad agent. 

Nothing's going on. You just need some experience with your toy


----------

